# Help needed for a big move!



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

So after 3 days of moving, our stuff is at the new place, but the tanks are not. 

Saturday 2pm, at our old place (1409 S Lamar St, #845, 75215)
Moving the 240g aquarium and bog:
- Pulling up plants and storing them for transport
- Catching fish and individually bagging many (discus, clown loaches)
- drain tank
- scoop 300lbs of gravel into buckets
- tear down tank and bog
- move tank and stand
- modify plumbing to add strainers before pumps 
- reassemble plumbing
- return gravel, hardscape to tank
- fill from water storage tank already in place
- replant
- return fish to tank

Sunday, 12noon
Repeat with 150g, 72g, 60g, 30g... minus the re-plumbing part)

Beverages, and the potential for free/discounted aquarium stuff provided. 

Call or text 817-915-8185 (michael) or 817-808-2249 (shane) with questions.

Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

this sunday?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

yes Joey.....this Saturday and this Sunday....today and tomorrow....they have to be out by Monday


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I will see what I can do I have my nephew over here, and meet up with a guy tomorrow to sell some stuff. but let me know.


----------

